# Favorite Camo Pattern



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

*What's the hottest camo pattern out*​
Advantage Wetlands1528.30%Advantage Max-4 HD2241.51%Mossy Oak New Shadowgrass1630.19%Delta Hunter X00.00%


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

These seem to be the latest waterfowl patterns on all the hottest gear. What's your favorite? Which patterns look good in the field and which dont?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Max 4 is a great looking camo that blends in with the area in many different settings.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Brown Camo or Khaki is the best.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Brown Camo or Khaki is the best. It's all coming full circle and the old school will be the new school. :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Hell yeah, I just wish that we sold it....you know any place that sells it still??


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

WWII Brown Camo is the poo!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Out of those four though, I have hunted in three of them. I like the wetlands if I am stanging in a slough (notice I said STANDING in a slough, not sitting in a boat), I also like the MAX-4, for an all around camo that is pretty good just about anywhere. It seems as though there are two shades either light MAX-4 or dark MAX-4, the darker looks good late season, when the fields are plowed up. The *New* Mossy Oak Shadow Grass is probably my least favorite, I like last years stuff better, not so much green and the background seems to blend in more...my .02....whew..


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

BLACK.... when my wife wears her black baby doll nighty!!! :toofunny: :jammin: :jammin: :toofunny: :jammin:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i like max-4, my only problem with it is that i ordered a parka from cabelas and its the lightest max-4 that i have seen. all the stuff i have seen in the stores is much darker. so i cant wear it at all during early season, its almost looks like straw, i stick out like a red thumb.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

New Shadow Grass sucks but the old shadow grass was by far the best camo pattern. So i voted for max-4 because that is the best choice there was on this post.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> i like max-4, my only problem with it is that i ordered a parka from cabelas and its the lightest max-4 that i have seen. all the stuff i have seen in the stores is much darker. so i cant wear it at all during early season, its almost looks like straw, i stick out like a red thumb.


Hmm, Diver_Sniper, I just returned a Cabela's jacket that was Advantage Wetlands. In sunlight it turned bright lime greens. Looked ridiculous. It looked nothing like any wetlands I've seen, anywhere. I sent the jacket back for a refund and got a Columbia in Max-4HD... it looks awesome outside


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't get into the camo hype. Soiled carharts are the best camo!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

have you guys seen that feather 'flage? it consists of all hen mallards beak to tail side by side all over the clothing. www.featherflage.com


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool Stuff!!! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Rather even race so far!


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Nodak Duke said:


> I don't get into the camo hype. Soiled carharts are the best camo!


LOL!

Duke, you should'a changed your profile "head to toe camo" picture before posting


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

duckbuster808 said:


> have you guys seen that feather 'flage? it consists of all hen mallards beak to tail side by side all over the clothing. www.featherflage.com


Hey! This is one of those images where if you stare at it close and blur it out a 3D image pops out!  Man check it out it's cool as crap!










Can anyone tell what it is?[/img]


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Max 4, get it caked full of mud, let it dry and bet the hell out of it. AND NEVER WASH.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Soiled Carharts?? Hopefully from the outside in!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it's a trick question. Best camo for what?, when?, where?. When you live in the upper midwest you know you need a different color and pattern for whatever, whenever.

Yeah, "I'll put my green tinted cap on today and stand in the cattails. They won't see me." :lol:

Or, lets see now, "That tan coat of mine should blend well with the green everything on opening weekend."

I think I know what the question is getting at. If I had to buy one camo coat to wear all season, I think the Max 4.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The old shadowgrass is hard to beat for standing in the cattails. For a good all-around camo, Natural Gear is the way to go.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i like the advantage wetlands for where we hunt. it seems to match the cattails good. otherwise i like shadow grass. it works good in a lot of situations.


----------

